# Knistern aus Straight Power E10 500W CM bei Start des PC



## Tech (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
seit ein paar Tagen habe ich folgendes Problem mit dem im Juni 2015 gekauften Straight Power E10 500W CM. Immer wenn ich meinen PC anschalte, höre ich für ein bis zwei Minuten knisternde Geräusche aus dem Netzteil. Gerüche kann ich nicht wahrnehmen. Kann das von Lüfter kommen? Wie lange dauert bei be Quiet eine RMA? Die Chance auf Express-Austausch in den ersten 12 Monaten ist leider vorbei.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2017)

Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren, wie man da am besten vorgeht.

Mir ist von einigen Tagen aufgefallen, dass auch mein E10 500W CM von Herbst 2015 eine Art Knistern bzw. hochfrequentes Zirpen von sich gibt. Habe das Geräusch mal versucht, mit meinem Mikro einzufangen: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W - Electrical Noise by Der Kabelbinder | Free Listening on SoundCloud
 Ist im Ürbigen nicht nur nach dem Start so, sondern eigentlich über die ganze Betriebsdauer hinweg.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2017)

Du bist ja noch innerhalb des ersten Jahres.
Daher würde ich einfach mal bei BeQuiet anrufen und um ein Austausch bitten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Januar 2017)

Sorry, ich meinte Herbst 2015. Tippfehler


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2017)

Tja -- dann.


----------



## Storch12 (16. April 2017)

Wenn es ein hochfrequentes  Fiipen ist dann kann es sein das die Spulen nicht mehr richtig mit Kleber begossen sind / gelöst haben. Ähnlich wie bei Grafikkarten.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2017)

Einfach mal beim Support nachfragen.
Hier im Forum scheint BeQuiet nicht mehr vertreten zu sein. Sehr bedauerlich.


----------



## target2804 (18. April 2017)

Haben den Shitstorm zum DBP900 wohl nicht verkraftet


----------



## aloha84 (18. April 2017)

Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit ein paar Tagen habe ich folgendes Problem mit dem im Juni 2015 gekauften Straight Power E10 500W CM. Immer wenn ich meinen PC anschalte, höre ich für ein bis zwei Minuten knisternde Geräusche aus dem Netzteil. Gerüche kann ich nicht wahrnehmen. Kann das von Lüfter kommen? Wie lange dauert bei be Quiet eine RMA? Die Chance auf Express-Austausch in den ersten 12 Monaten ist leider vorbei.



Blöde Frage......steckt dein Stromkabel richtig fest im Netzteil, also das was zur Steckdose führt?


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2017)

target2804 schrieb:


> Haben den Shitstorm zum DBP900 wohl nicht verkraftet



Ist die nächste Deutsche Firma insolvent?


----------

